# PC AUFRÜSTEN 300FPS CSGO



## betoyaner (29. August 2016)

*PC AUFRÜSTEN 300FPS CSGO*

Hey Leute!
Ich spiele derzeit CS:GO und habe circa 120fps (alles auf low), ist zwar ziemlich konstant, aber manchmal droppt es auch auf 80-90, wenn viel Action abgeht.
Erstmal zu meinem PC:
CPU: AMF FX-6300
GRAKA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660
Memory: DDR3 8GB
Mainboard: ASUSTeK M5A97 R2.0
Festplatte: SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Win10
Ja glaub das ist das wichtigste.. Also ich würde gerne wissen, was ich upgraden sollte, sodass ich Konstant 250-300 FPS halten kann. Es sollte natürlich trz. mit den anderen Komponenten harmonisieren.
Sollte so im Preis bei max. 500 Euro liegen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
betoyaner


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Einfach eine neue Grafikkarte ...

Und ich nehme an, du hast einen GSync Monitor, damit du dann wenigstens die Hälfte der Frames die du berechnen lässt auch angezeigt bekommst ...


----------



## betoyaner (29. August 2016)

Das ist mein Bildschirm: https://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-GN246HLBbid-Monitor-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00IG0Z0HY
Ich habe gehört CS:GO ist ein Spiel für das der CPU mehr beansprucht wird als die Graka, denkst du wirklich n Graka Upgrade würde reichen? Mein CPU kam mir irgendwie schon immer langsam vor.. xD
Und an welche Grafikkarte denkst du da? Hab nicht so viel Ahnung davon


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Deine CPU ist halt ein Sechskerner, damit können Spiele leider meist nicht viel anfangen, da sie nur einen oder maximal zwei Kerne unterstützen, nur sehr wenige Tital auch mal vier. Spiele wie die Anno Serie profitieren halt sehr von vielen Kernen, aber die wurden eben speziell darauf optimiert. 
Generell ist deine CPU aber für alles schnell genug, hier aufzurüsten würde letztlich einen komplett neuen Rechner bedeuten, da du Mainboard, RAM und CPU tauschen müsstest. 

Eine Grafikkarte ist also die beste Option, die GF 660 ist ja auch nicht das neuste Modell, eine GF 1060 würde hier Wunder wirken.

Wobei dir allerdings klar sein muss, dass dein Monitor eben nur 144 Bilder darstellen kann und alles was darüber liegt verworfen wird. Bei deaktiviertem VSync (bzw GSync), der bei Aktivierung die FPS auf eben die 144 beschränken würde und das Bild beruhigt, kann es bei mehr FPS dann z.B. auch mal zu Rucklern und speziell Tearing führen, weil der Monitor die 200 und mehr FPS die angeliefert werden aber eben nicht verarbeiten kann, und dann leicht Schluckauf bekommen kann. 

Diese "300 FPS Geschichte" ist eigentlich nur für Pro-Gamer interessant, die dadurch angeblich irgendwelche Inputlags ausgleichen wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

ich würde auch eine GTX 1060 nehmen. Das sind schon Welten zur 660. 

Aber ob nun 300 FPS wirklich mehr bringt als 200 FPS, das wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.


----------



## betoyaner (29. August 2016)

Mit 200 konstant wäre ich ja zufrieden, hab maximal 130..


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

betoyaner schrieb:


> Mit 200 konstant wäre ich ja zufrieden, hab maximal 130..


 eine GTX 1060 ist ja schon 70-80% schneller als eine GTX 960, und die ist ca 30-40% schneller als eine GTX 660. Dann wäre eine 1060 mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 660. Die Frage ist, ob es auch bei CS:GO mehr als doppelt so viel FPS sind und vor allem ob Deine CPU da nicht verhindert, dass es zB mehr als 150 sein können. Aber auf keinen Fall MUSS man mehr als 1060 haben für über 200 FPS; denn über 200 FPS hat man da ja schon mit älteren Grafikkarten, die nicht gleich GTX 980 Ti-Niveau haben mussten    die GTX 1060 ist ja ca so stark wie eine GTX 980, also eine Karte, die vor nem halben Jahr noch 500€ kostete...


----------



## betoyaner (29. August 2016)

Kannst du mir vielleicht ne Seite empfehlen, auf welcher ich mir die GTX 1060 holen kann? Denkst du ich sollte dann, wenn ich schon die GTX 1060 hole, auch direkt einen neuen CPU holen, oder sollte der es schaffen die 200fps konstant zu halten?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

betoyaner schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht ne Seite empfehlen, auf welcher ich mir die GTX 1060 holen kann? Denkst du ich sollte dann, wenn ich schon die GTX 1060 hole, auch direkt einen neuen CPU holen, oder sollte der es schaffen die 200fps konstant zu halten?


 ich würde das lieber erstmal testen, ob die Grafikkarte nicht reicht. WENN neue CPU, dann wäre ein FX-8230E mein Tipp: fast so schnell wie ein FX-8350, aber weniger Strombedarf und um die 120-125€ zu haben. 

Hier wäre eine lieferbare GTX 1060, die ganz gut ist 6144MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Aktiv PCIe 3.0  oder hier eine andere, die mehr Takt hat, aber etwas teurer ist 6144MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce


----------



## betoyaner (30. August 2016)

wie teste ich das? (btw. danke schon mal für die Hilfe!)


----------



## Pherim (30. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich würde das lieber erstmal testen, ob die Grafikkarte nicht reicht. WENN neue CPU, dann wäre ein FX-8230E mein Tipp: fast so schnell wie ein FX-8350, aber weniger Strombedarf und um die 120-125€ zu haben.



Ich bezweifle stark, dass ein Wechsel vom FX-6300 zum FX-8320E (den du vermutlich meinst) Sinn ergibt... In der Gesamtleistung ist er überlegen, weil er mehr Kerne hat, aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, bringt das für Spiele so ziemlich gar nichts. Die wichtigere Thread Performance, also die Leistung, die für einen einzelnen Prozess zur Verfügung steht, ist wie bei allen AMD-Prozessoren relativ schwach, wichtiger aber, laut dieser Liste ist sie niedriger als beim FX-6300, den er ja hat (das gleiche gilt für den FX-8320, ohne E). Ist aber auch kein Wunder, da der pro Kern nur 3,2 GHz hat, der FX-6300 aber 3,5. Beim Spielen dürfte zwar der Turbo-Modus zum Einsatz kommen, aber selbst dann ist man mit 4,0 GHz noch niedriger als mit dem FX-6300 bei 4,1.

Und ja, das klingt jetzt erst mal nach viel, auch weil die meisten Intel-Prozessoren niedrigere Taktungen haben, aber während sich die Taktung bei den AMD-FX-Prozessoren untereinander vergleichen lässt, da die Kerne alle wohl ziemlich ähnlich sind, kann man das zwischen AMD und Intel nicht, und alle Benchmarks offenbaren ja die deutlich bessere Leistung von Intel sowohl bei Single- als auch bei Multithreading.

Mit AMD wirst du wohl kaum noch sinnvoll aufrüsten können, um deine Spieleleistung zu erhöhen. Womöglich wäre es besser, sich über eine vernünftige Kühlung Gedanken zu machen und zu übertakten, da gibt es durchaus Potential bei den FX-Prozessoren, wobei fraglich ist, ob du so ohne Weiteres deutlich über die Turbo-Leistung kommen wirst, und der Turbo-Modus wird beim Übertakten deaktiviert. Leider hat AMD leistungsmäßig in den letzten Jahren den Anschluss verloren und konnte nur durch die Erhöhung der Kernanzahl noch eine Weile scheinbar einigermaßen mithalten, obwohl Intel mit nur vier Kernen mehr Leistung erzielen konnte als AMD mit acht. In der Single-Thread-Performance reicht kein AMD auch nur ansatzweise an aktuelle Intel-Prozessoren heran. Eine Aufrüstung des Prozessors wird dir jedenfalls für deine Zwecke mit AMD sehr wahrscheinlich nichts oder nur sehr wenig bringen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass ein Wechsel vom FX-6300 zum FX-8320E (den du vermutlich meinst) Sinn ergibt...


 sehe ich auch so, aber ich kenne die Auswirkung bei CS:GO nicht. Es gibt halt ein paar Games, die durchaus einen Schub bekommen - aber ein großer wird das auch nicht sein. 


@betonayer: "_wie teste ich das? (btw. danke schon mal für die Hilfe!)"_ na, indem du erst mal NUR eine neue Graka kaufst und dann schaust, wie viele FPS du hast


----------



## Pherim (30. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, aber ich kenne die Auswirkung bei CS:GO nicht. Es gibt halt ein paar Games, die durchaus einen Schub bekommen - aber ein großer wird das auch nicht sein.



Ich habe noch nie von einem Spiel gehört, das auf acht Kernen besser läuft als auf sechs, und da wie gesagt die Thread-Performance in aller Regel wichtiger für Spiele ist, der von dir vorgeschlagene Prozessor dem FX-6300 aber sogar unterlegen ist in der Hinsicht, würde ich au gar keinen Fall einen Leistungsschub erwarten, sondern eventuell sogar einen Rückschritt. Der von mir geposteten Liste zufolge hat kein AMD-FX-Prozessor einen ausreichenden Leistungsvorteil in dieser Kategorie, der eine Aufrüstung rechtfertigen würde. Selbst die Vierkerner der FX-4300er-Reihe haben dank hoher Taktungen einen höheren Wert, und auch der 9590, der stärkste aller FX-Prozessoren, kommt gerade mal auf 20% mehr Leistung pro Thread.

Unterm Strich ist der FX-6300er bereits wohl einer der brauchbarsten AMD-Prozessoren für Spiele, soweit ich weiß, aber gerade weil die Situation ist, wie ich sie beschrieben habe, würde ich aktuell niemandem mehr zu einem AMD-Prozessor raten, der seinen PC zum Spielen nutzen möchte. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass in diesem speziellen Fall auch eine neue Grafikkarte bei Weitem die größte Wirkung haben wird, wie gesagt, eventuell zusammen mit einer Übertaktung des existierenden Prozessors.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie von einem Spiel gehört, das auf acht Kernen besser läuft als auf sechs.


 also, ich habe da schon solche Werte gesehen, allerdings dann ein Achtkerner mit gleichem Takt wie der Sechskerner, und der Unterschied war minimal. und ich sag ja selber auch die ganze, dass es wohl eine dumme Idee wäre, nen 8000er zu holen ^^  ich bin eben nur nicht 100% sicher, ob es nicht im Einzelfall doch was bringt - that's all.


----------



## betoyaner (13. September 2016)

Hey ich bins nochmal! Hab mich jetzt entschieden mir ne neue Graka zu holen.
Mir hat jetzt n Freund die NVIDIA GTX 1070 empfohlen, da er sie auch hat und sie ihm gefällt, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, warum du mir die 1060 empfohlen hast @Herbboy?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2016)

betoyaner schrieb:


> Hey ich bins nochmal! Hab mich jetzt entschieden mir ne neue Graka zu holen.
> Mir hat jetzt n Freund die NVIDIA GTX 1070 empfohlen, da er sie auch hat und sie ihm gefällt, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, warum du mir die 1060 empfohlen hast @Herbboy?


  Weil Deine CPU so schwach ist, dass du in einigen Spielen keinen Vorteil durch die 1070 hast, bzw. einen so kleinen Vorteil, dass der Aufpreis einfach viel zu hoch ist. Wenn du bei nem Game WEGEN der CPU maximal 60 FPS hast, die du auch schon mit der 1060 erreichen kannst, dann hast du mit ner 1070 auch nur 60 FPS...  oder wenn die CPU für 70 FPS reicht, die 1060 maximal 65 FPS schafft, dann hast du mit der CPU plus einer 1060 eben 65 FPS. Kaufst du eine 1070, dann schaffst du zwar die vollen 70 FPS, welche die CPU noch mitmacht, aber der FPS-Gewinn liegt bei unter 10% - dafür dann über 150€ draufzahlen? Natürlich gibt es auch Games, wo die 1070 ihr Leistungsplus zur 1060 voll ausspielen kann. Aber es wird auch welche geben, wo ihr Potential eher brach liegt.

Du kannst natürlich trotzdem eine 1070 kaufen, aber die 1060 ist ebenfalls absolut vernünftig und ja trotzdem eine sehr gute Karte, die mit einer guten CPU alle aktuellen Games auf "Ultra" schafft. Und falls die 1060 mal nicht reicht, kaufst du halt ne neue Karte, hattest aber ja auch um die 160-200€ gespart


----------

